
Top FaceTime and Skype Call Recorders for Mac - janetpatterson
https://medium.com/@janetcpatterson/top-10-facetime-and-skype-call-recorders-for-mac-1205fc9f2d55
======
verdverm
Do these platforms not have built-in recording?

Meet and Zoom do, I don't personally use the two from the title

